

Please stop telling me whether to learn to code or not. - ColinWright

Please, stop. Just, stop.
======
redcat7
Stop stoping them from telling me to code or not to code

~~~
bobwebb
Stop stop stop... ∞

~~~
sp332
Ok.

~~~
mapster
You can't say OK until he stops saying stop.

------
Tangaroa
I share the same sentiment, but submitting additional stories just adds to the
noise.

